# Branching Out



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We've decided to branch out and appoint some International Reps our first two volunteers are Jorge (JorgeTTCQ) who is the new TTOC Rep for Spain and Rob (JETLAG) who is looking after South Africa. If anyone else out there would like to be a Rep just let Nick (NEM) or me know.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi,
Thank you very much for your confidence in me.
I'll do the best for the TTOC.

Cheers


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

I know someone who would be interested in Norway?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

JorgeTTCQ said:


> Hi,
> Thank you very much for your confidence in me.
> I'll do the best for the TTOC.
> 
> Cheers


Well done Jorge, I'm sure you will be great.
Keith.


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Im from norway, and i would love to represent the club here.
Im a 26 year old audi enthusiast, who has experience 
from motorsport (vln) nordschleife beside my regular daytime job.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

leholtet said:


> Im from norway, and i would love to represent the club here.
> Im a 26 year old audi enthusiast, who has experience
> from motorsport (vln) nordschleife beside my regular daytime job.


Great ,sounds like a third volunteer , might be a good move to join the club though :lol: :lol: 
If you send Nick (Nem) a PM he'll pass on the rep info


----------

